# Chi clothes from baby clothes?



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Had a passing thought whilst in tescos... has anyone tried making clothes from baby clothes? If so, what size do you go for? 

I was thinking you can take the back in to ge the arm holes in the right place.


I'm asking before I try as last time I had to sew was a part of my skirt in high school some 5 or 6 years ago so I'm a Newbie at best so I thought maybe some of you could give me a yay or nay


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

If you can make something out of it, why not  I often give cute baby clothes fabrics to my friend to make cute harnesses from


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

I made a t-shirt for Florrie from a baby-gro I got from a charity shop. I unpicked the whole thing, though, and then used the fabric and trim to make up a pattern I found free on the internet. You're thinking more along the lines of modifying an existing garment, aren't you?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I think there used to be a modification pattern on the forum somewhere. I know people do this! And the results are very cute


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ye I'm thinking of just modifying an existing garment. Going shopping tomorrow so I'll have a looky!


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I'll tell you what does make good Chi clothing.......build a bear clothes. X


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Ooooh what a fabulous idea! !! There's a bear factory at my shopping centre. Whoop whoop!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

When Lily was spayed ,i got a baby grow cut the legs off,made a hole for tail do the poppers up underneath their tummy .It's great if they have stitches ,much nicer than the collars you get from the vet


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I used baby onesies when Javier was younger & just cut a hole for his tail. He wore one to the vet & as they always do when my babies are in there, they oohed, aahed & gushed about how cute he was & had to make sure everyone in the office saw him. 

I'd read somewhere about Build-a-Bear & drug my hubby in there to look & even though I found plenty I wanted to buy, I only bought 2 pair of satiny panties for Francesca to wear with a couple of dresses. We only go to the mall twice a year, usually to have our wedding rings cleaned & inspected, but I might have to make a special trip to Build-a-Bear again. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

I would def recomd this.. I had a blast hand sewing Coco's dress from a baby shirt I believe it was size 4 mnths... And I will continue to use baby clothes hihi... 
Just try and measure with the chi clothing you already have...


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I was thinking of doing this too. Every time I go to charity shops, I see all those cute baby clothes for really cheap and this always crosses my mind.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What a great idea. I have no talent in this area but if you can make something please post a picture or two. There are so many cute baby things out there!


----------

